# Acoustic sensor light



## Vijayg (Jun 29, 2018)

I have asked for a sound sensor light at one of the entrance of a door of an important personality. 

Is there any Availability of acoustic sensor light ? Is this a well tested concept?

There are some videos on wireless clap switches in YouTube. And some relays and sound sensor avilable in Amazon. 

The sensor is "Adraxx sound sensor module micro for Arduino".

I am requesting vaulable guidance from the members here on the practicality sound sensor light. Your help is highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Vijay


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Vijayg said:


> I have asked for a sound sensor light at one of the entrance of a door of an important personality.
> 
> Is there any Availability of acoustic sensor light ? Is this a well tested concept?
> 
> ...


hi Vijay 
sound sensor switches depend on two different things depending on their manufacturer.
sound wave pressure (clapper switches) detect vibration if the vibration exceeds the threshold of the switch it will trigger the switch regardless of what sound it is.
these switches are not very sensitive but do function quite well.

the second type is frequency:
these type of switches require a sound frequency within the parameters set as it requires a resonance to trigger the switch.
frequency switches are very sensitive and do not require a certain set volume 
an example would be a switch programmed to resonate in sync with a specific tuning fork.
any other ambient noise is too discordant to resonate at the proper frequency but bringing the correct tuning fork near the sensor (after striking it) will override ambient noise with the right frequency tone and the switch would resonate and trigger the switch.

(frequency switches were used a lot in early remote control televisions)

the application you chose is what will determine what type you will want to use.


----------



## Vijayg (Jun 29, 2018)

I found one light with the below description. Could advice please.

Auto Turn Off during Daylight. Auto Turn Off in Darkness after 45sec. Auto Turn On with sound in Darkness. Light Sensitivity: <5LUX. Sound Sensitivity: 52db. Delay Time: 45 Seconds Watts: 9W


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You can use Echo and Alexa to control lights and such also. Might be a more useful solution since they do other stuff also.


----------

